# 2012.5 Cruze to get new Z-Series diesel in Indian Market



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

GM is still trying out different diesel options for the Cruze in different markets. The Z-Series engine reports lower turbo lag. The Indian Cruze is also getting other mid-year model changes:


"That General Motors has a higher powered diesel engine for the top selling Chevrolet Cruze sedan is something that has been known for quite a while now. Now, we have a story emerging that the Cruze with the high power 2 Liter Z-Series turbo diesel engine will be launched in the second half of 2012 in the Indian car market.Along with the more powerful diesel engine, the 2012 Cruze is also expected to get a facelift both on the exteriors as well as the interiors. The front end of the updated Cruze is expected to get a new grille and bumper as the major cosmetic changes.


The 2 liter Z-Series turbo diesel engine is capable of meeting Euro V emission norms. This engine also comes with a new square layout, with bore and stroke to be identical. The new engine is expected to be more responsive than the long stroke design of the older engine. The new engine also gets a timing chain instead of the timing belt in the older engine. The timing chain is expected to be maintenance free over the entire lifespan of the engine. The new engine features a lower compression ratio of 16.5:1, which is lower than the older engine’s 17.5: 1 ratio.


Also, the new Z-Series engine’s turbocharger runs on a higher boost of 2.2 BAR, which is higher than the 2 BAR boost at which the older engine ran. All these changes effected on the new Z-Series turbo diesel engine is expected to make the new Cruze much more drivable than the current car, with turbo lag being reduced."


Chevrolet Cruze with Z-Series diesel engine to be launched in second half of 2012? | IndianCarsBikes.in


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

No comments on this engine? Based on the description it looks like it might be suited to American driving preferences. This could be something they're looking at for the U.S. Cruze. No mention of the gas mileage though.


----------

